# Physician wanting to get licensed in the Russian Federation



## wildernessmd (Aug 3, 2012)

I want to go to St. Petersburg Pavlov University to do my speciality training in Plastic Surgery, as you pay for the training and are therefore guaranteed a spot in training and the training is shorter than everywhere else in the EU and the USA. My question is this: How do I get a license to practice medicine in Russia? I need to work to support myself and my son besides doing my residency training. I have found numerous American Clinics in St. Petersburg to work at but I cannot locate the medical licensing board in Russia to apply for my license. Also if you know of any Russian or American-British Clinics that are hiring, I would appreciate the information. I do speak some Russian, fluent Polish and English. Any help would be appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------

